# Was sind eure Musik Geheimtipps?



## RyzA (7. April 2013)

Hallo!

Wollte mal fragen was so eure Musik-Geheimtipps sind? Hier soll es um Künstler gehen welche nicht so bekannt sind und Musik welche nicht unbedingt in den Charts vorzufinden ist. Ich bin öfters durch Zufall beim stöbern auf YouTube auf Künstler gestoßen, wo ich vorher noch nie von gehört hatte. Das Genre ist mir eigentlich egal, bin da sehr vielschichtig. Solange es kein Schlager oder Volksmusik ist.

Hier mal ein paar Künstler welche ich so gefunden habe:

*Elektronische Musik*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yQz3iJ6ZFFc#!
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yKBUuNnUUhU
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NMPufzJTcHo
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tJYdwFskF_A
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k7x51zWOBBs
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BunHhpTFLys
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ptohhRg8PmA
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qd7xEMML5zA
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DX9Yk_B3cwY
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IeyPqo1t3jM
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rrv-f2zfyvA
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FzOrzJ1dNQk
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nweCFQlKXsU
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rJ5vmzhe4rk


Aus dem Bereich *Hip-Hop* habe ich im bestehenden Thread schon Sachen gepostet:http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/musik-film-und-buch/193862-hip-hop-thread.html


Also her mit euren Geheimtipps!


----------



## FabulousBK81 (7. April 2013)

Es kann nur einen geben  Der einzige seit 1998 der in dem "Kindergarten" genannt Deutsch Rap sich Treu geblieben ist! 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=XJ07g_5Jeqg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=N7ss4DFAt2A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Soulsnap (7. April 2013)

HOLLYWOOD UNDEAD!!! Als ich das erste mal was von denen gehört hatte dachte ich: WTF Eminem macht jetzt Nu Metal 

Hollywood Undead "Dead Bite" (Official Lyric Video) - YouTube
Hollywood Undead video for "Young" - YouTube
Hollywood Undead - City - YouTube
Hollywood Undead - Been To Hell (from AMERICAN TRAGEDY) - YouTube
[YT][/YT]Hollywood Undead - Dead In Ditches - YouTube


----------



## Kotor (7. April 2013)

mein gemischter Beitrag:

Neil Young - Dead Man Theme (long version) - YouTube
Wang Chung - Space Junk - YouTube
Noir Desir - Le Vent Nous Portera - YouTube
"FOK JULLE NAAIERS" by DIE ANTWOORD (Official) - YouTube
13. "Nicaragua" - Jerry Goldsmith DJANGO UNCHAINED SOUNDTRACK [HD] - YouTube
Jimmy Page & Robert Plant - (1994) The Battle of Evermore [from "Unledded"] - YouTube
AWOLNATION - Knights of Shame (Audio) - YouTube

grüße
kotor23 auf youtube


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (7. April 2013)

Kleine Zusammenstellung:

Johnny Cash - 'Hurt" - YouTube 
Princess Diana Funeral - Elton John - Candle In The Wind (Goodbye Englands Rose) - YouTube
JOE COCKER - YOU CAN LEAVE YOUR HAT ON - YouTube
Bruce Springsteen - Hungry Heart - YouTube
David Bowie - Heroes (live) - YouTube 
Eric Clapton - My Father's Eyes (Official Music Video) - YouTube
Herbert Grönemeyer - Der Weg (Official Music Video) - YouTube
Genesis - I can't dance (1991) - YouTube 
I'm Shipping Up To Boston - Dropkick Murphys - YouTube
Linkin Park - From The Inside [Official Music Video] [Full HD] [Lyrics In Description] - YouTube
Fort Minor - Remember The Name (OFFICIAL Video) HD - YouTube
die fantastschen vier mit herbert grönemeyer, einfach sein - YouTube
Linkin Park feat. Jay-Z - Numb/Encore [HQ] - YouTube


----------



## Thallassa (7. April 2013)

Och Leute, es geht doch um Geheimtipps. Wenn ich schon sehe, dass SAUMÄSSIG BEKANNTE Künstler wie Johnny Cash, Eric Clapton, herbert Grönemeyer, Linkin Park und eigentlich alles was MR-C (kein persönlicher Angriff, aber ehrlich..) oder eben auch Sachen wie Hollywood Undead (geht's noch bekannter) als Geheimtipp dargestellt werden, ich finde, das ist überhaupt nicht im Sinne dieses Threads...

Hier mal meine Geheimtipps:
Geheimtipps mache ich daran fest, dass es wirklich kein Schwein kennt. Man beachte die Anzahl der Views bei den geposteten Videos... 

Mal aus dem Bereich Ritual Noise:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AJXpgSmvWao

Aus dem Bereich Tech Dance (in Europa ziemlich unbekannte Szene, kleinere lokale Szenen in Seoul, Osaka und Tokyo, sehr klein in London und Manchester)
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NQC6uEF4kHM

Etwas Glitch gefällig? 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=frm5LXNnzec

Ein bisschen Breakcore:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BOknnTZWN60

Und ein wenig Südafrikanischer DnB
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4v2Xkj4oY-I

Und etwas IDM:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ia5GuaoHC3w


----------



## Kotor (7. April 2013)

hey, da hast du aber meine Vorschläge vergessen. Ich hoffe doch dass ich etwas vom Österreichischen ORF Hitradio Ö3 abweiche. 
=MR-C=KinG[GER] sollte Ö3 99.9 in Österreich hören !

dein Zeugs ist ja auch recht einschlägig ... ich bin lieber auf FreeTek Parties gegangen


----------



## Thallassa (7. April 2013)

Kotor schrieb:


> hey, da hast du aber meine Vorschläge vergessen. Ich hoffe doch dass ich etwas vom Österreichischen ORF Hitradio Ö3 abweiche.
> =MR-C=KinG[GER] sollte Ö3 99.9 in Österreich hören !


 
Ich hab deine Vorschläge außen vor gelassen, weil sie denke ich als Geheimtipps durchgehen ^^


----------



## Kotor (7. April 2013)

cool danke


----------



## Malkav85 (7. April 2013)

Bitte hier weiter machen und das nächste Mal die Suchfunktion verwenden: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/m...es-sahnestueckchen-klassiker-geheimtipps.html


----------

